# Twisp CLIQ Review | CLIQ vs Cue



## Daniel

So first view vids are up , general intro and some k@kpraat sessions ..... nothing serious give it a "smaak" and subscribe if you want.

Also tell me what you want to see more of , this won't be a serious review channel just my thoughts and opinions about vaping and gear and stuff in general.

Gooi Wolke Pappa!
IG : https://www.instagram.com/thevapingbru

P.S Last review will always be the topmost one

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 9


----------



## craigb

"sny sh!t" 

Not sure how I feel about the reviewing and driving, but otherwise


----------



## Akash

Excellent Vids Dan. Love that local flavor that you bring. Gooi a vid on the o-atty build there


----------



## Daniel

Akash said:


> Excellent Vids Dan. Love that local flavor that you bring. Gooi a vid on the o-atty build there



Haha , very funny , what a k@k atty to build on ..... or I'm an idiot .... pick one

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

u sir @Daniel need an award for not using the phrases "dive down" or "up close"
Lekka refreshing video for times when u don't want the serious stuff

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver

Lekker @Daniel !

Like the SA Rugby shirt and lol on the chirp of giving the BB "carrots" to press the button. Haha
Thanks for mentioning VapeCon!


----------



## BioHAZarD

k@k funny @Daniel


----------



## Deckie

@Daniel nice video, stay real & talk about what you like & buy/afford.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Daniel

Some new vids up , some might be controversial , who cares it's a free world


----------



## aktorsyl

Thanks @Daniel . Everytime I see you vaping on that Skyclone I want one. Dammit when are we going to have stock in the country


----------



## Amir

I like this... nice, flavorful kinda vibe going on here. Keep it up


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hakhan

Rofl.....Nothing beats some local flavour

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## aktorsyl

You know, I'm always curious when you have that Skyclone in the bakkie - what juice have you got in there?


----------



## Daniel

aktorsyl said:


> You know, I'm always curious when you have that Skyclone in the bakkie - what juice have you got in there?



I actually run two Skyclones , one with a menthol vape and the other with a more fruity vape ......

Flavor is just spot on with both , this really is a special tank ....

Look out for some reviews coming in think and fast


----------



## Amir

Daniel said:


> I actually run two Skyclones , one with a menthol vape and the other with a more fruity vape ......
> 
> Flavor is just spot on with both , this really is a special tank ....
> 
> Look out for some reviews coming in think and fast



Looking forward to it... I enjoy the local perspective and it brings something unique to the reviewers style of doing things. I'm tired of hearing, "lets take a dive down, then we'll come back and I'll give you all my thoughts..."

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## aktorsyl

Amir said:


> Looking forward to it... I enjoy the local perspective and it brings something unique to the reviewers style of doing things. I'm tired of hearing, "lets take a dive down, then we'll come back and I'll give you all my thoughts..."


Lol yes, instead it's driving accompanied by the occasional "KYK NOU WAT MAAK HIERDIE OU!".
Brilliant.


----------



## Amir

aktorsyl said:


> Lol yes, instead it's driving accompanied by the occasional "KYK NOU WAT MAAK HIERDIE OU!".
> Brilliant.



Being of Arab/Indian origins, speeding around in my GTi... I'm usually on the other side of that phrase

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Daniel

Some reviews up , be prepared to have a lag ..... (no dancers were harmed during the making of these videos  )

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver

Daniel said:


> Some reviews up , be prepared to have a lag ..... (no dancers were harmed during the making of these videos  )



Lekker vids @Daniel 
Very genuine 
I was laughing when you got some leaking on the tank - made me feel better for when that happens to me.

Your daughter is a star!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel

Some vids coming , watch this space ! Will probably do a give away on the Kindbright Reload when I get to 100 subs ..... 

Upcoming Vids (and don't expect a full review what what  ) 

- Odis Styled BF atty 18mm single coil 
- Hussar Clone or the Clussar  
- Consvr Clone Tube mech 
etc ....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Daniel

Vapecon Post video up .....

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Daniel

SXK Solo review up ....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Was great to see you at VapeCon @Daniel - even though for just a short while...

Where are your videos? Please can you link them in for us to see!!!!
Bru!
Cummon


----------



## SAVapeGear

The base on the solo is made to turn so that you can point your airflow where you want it on the mod.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Daniel

Been a while , Aspire Gusto review up.

Hopefully some more reviews coming soon , cause like local is lakker brus!


----------



## Silver

Daniel said:


> Been a while , Aspire Gusto review up.
> 
> Hopefully some more reviews coming soon , cause like local is lakker brus!



Got a link for us?
Why not post it inline here @Daniel ?


----------



## Daniel

Silver said:


> Got a link for us?
> Why not post it inline here @Daniel ?



I do update the original post  check there but here it is just for you uncle :

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Daniel said:


> I do update the original post  check there but here it is just for you uncle :




Ah, sorry @Daniel 
Lol
I didn't know the OP was being updated...
Thanks!


----------



## Mida Khan

Like the chilled vibe @Daniel 

Keep them coming


----------



## Daniel

Mida Khan said:


> Like the chilled vibe @Daniel
> 
> Keep them coming



Thanks! 

Hopefully some more content coming


----------



## KZOR

@Daniel ...... thanks for the vids.
You should post more often ..... enjoy watching a boertjie reviewing stuff.


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

KZOR said:


> @Daniel ...... thanks for the vids.
> You should post more often ..... enjoy watching a boertjie reviewing stuff.



... Says the other boertjie 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Daniel

KZOR said:


> @Daniel ...... thanks for the vids.
> You should post more often ..... enjoy watching a boertjie reviewing stuff.



Thanks oom , wish i was a boertjie but sadly I don't own a farm ....

I'm just a proud Souf Afrikan  ekse ....


----------



## Daniel

Twisp Review UP

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Lekker video @Daniel !
I do agree with you that its such a simple device and produces a good vape for its size and weight.


----------



## Daniel

Silver said:


> Lekker video @Daniel !
> I do agree with you that its such a simple vape and produces a good vape for its size and weight.



It was quite funny reading "Insert Pod here" on the packaging , seems they really think ppl are stupid which well most are  

I almost silvered the first time I used it lol ..... it's NOT for chain vaping .....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Daniel

My first juice review @Sickboy77 BlackoutICE! ... edited the title sorry  :

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## incredible_hullk

Daniel said:


> My first juice review :



Nice one @Daniel ... looking lekker bud without the beard hey ... love the dig at bogan there.. seems u have been catching up on his videos


----------



## Daniel

incredible_hullk said:


> Nice one @Daniel ... looking lekker bud without the beard hey ... love the dig at bogan there.. seems u have been catching up on his videos



The Vaping Who ? Nah no dig at him meant lol .... just these hipsters in general that drink flavoured beer

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Fun video @Daniel 

The intro looked very nice but 1min30 without much info seems a bit long. Maybe shorten that and it will be punchier.

Cool comments in the car

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Daniel

Some more reviews , re-uploaded some weird stuff happened to the @Sickboy77 juice review sorry ....

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Nailedit77

Daniel said:


> My first juice review @Sickboy77 BlackoutICE! ... edited the title sorry  :



Thanks for the review @Daniel, that was classic!!! You are a funny guy bud, glad you enjoying the Blackout ice

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Daniel

Sickboy77 said:


> Thanks for the review @Daniel, that was classic!!! You are a funny guy bud, glad you enjoying the Blackout ice



It's finished  but I ordered some of your one-shots also , review to follow


----------



## Nailedit77

Daniel said:


> It's finished  but I ordered some of your one-shots also , review to follow


Sorry bud... you gonna enjoy Wiki, it's an amazing mix


----------



## Daniel

New juice review

Reactions: Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Shatter

Very nice, Added to my cart, now the wait for payday lol

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Daniel

Best of 2017 video up :

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## antonherbst

Daniel said:


> Best of 2017 video up :



A winner video and that from a phone. Just think alot more afrikaans should be part of the videos as it makes the mod and the review alot more local is lekker.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Daniel said:


> Best of 2017 video up :




Thanks lfor sharing your views on the best of 2017 @Daniel
Lol I laughed at the chirp about how hard the Monark hits
Happy 2018 to you!


----------



## Daniel

Silver said:


> Thanks lfor sharing your views on the best of 2017 @Daniel
> Lol I laughed at the chirp about how hard the Monark hits
> Happy 2018 to you!



Thanks bru! 

Hopefully lot's more content coming next week when I have some time off , so click that klokkie brus and brudettes!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel

New review up , quick one of the DR and some upcoming reviews : 

Some upcoming reviews

SXK Flave 22 & 24 
SXK Comet 
Kindbright Soul S 
Clone DS 528 
and many more !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Daniel

New video up for those that can't choose...

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Daniel

Some new content ....

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Silver

Thanks for the video
Nice to see the sample box from the BWDV guys - tagging @RivasCB 
Congrats @Imperator - your juice was most liked by @Daniel

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Imperator

Daniel said:


> Some new content ....




Nice, in-depth review Daniel! Glad you enjoyed your Khan sample too!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Daniel

New instructional video up , how to refill your own Cue pods!
Disclaimer : I do not condone this and you WILL void your warranty on the pod if you do this.
Also please note I have not tried nic salts in it as it;s a ceramic base so I'm not sure what the effects will be.....

If you guys liked this video Like/Subscribe , and comment if you want more of these types of instructional videos. I've got a few things lines up let me know what you would like to see next : 

1. Aegis Legend Review 
2. Geekvape Zeus Dual Review and build tutorial 
3. Squid Industries Double Barrel + General RDA build tutorial 
4. Vape Shop tours and meeting some local vape shop owners. Vaping in cars & Karaoke (idea I've been playing with , basically drive around , talk kak amonst vapers and maybe visit some vape shops , and maybe some singing .... ;P).

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Nice one @Daniel 
Definitely keen to see more about that Squid Mod
and walkabouts to shops is always great to see!


----------



## Daniel

Howzit! 

New update video up just some heads ups what's coming ...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Daniel

Honestly I've tried a few pod devices and they all kak. Might be killing my own reviews but I'd much rather speak the truth.....

If you genuinely want to get off the stinkies just get a Twisp Cue....wish they would bring out some nic salt pods...

Other than that the La Carte has been surprisingly good all be it the expensive pods. But then again if you use nic salts a pod would last you at least 50mls of refills.

I'll be giving away the current pod systems away for free to whoever needs it (I'm not going to review any) so PM me and we can make a plan. Deleting my last video.


----------



## daniel craig

Daniel said:


> Honestly I've tried a few pod devices and they all kak. Might be killing my own reviews but I'd much rather speak the truth.....
> 
> If you genuinely want to get off the stinkies just get a Twisp Cue....wish they would bring out some nic salt pods...
> 
> Other than that the La Carte has been surprisingly good all be it the expensive pods. But then again if you use nic salts a pod would last you at least 50mls of refills.
> 
> I'll be giving away the current pod systems away for free to whoever needs it (I'm not going to review any) so PM me and we can make a plan. Deleting my last video.


Just curious, which pod devices have you tried and what didn't you like about them?

For me, I hated the ramp up on some and the 'underpower' on others. I find most pod devices to hit weaker than I prefer. So far, the only pod device that I've tried that hit hard is the Aspire breeze 2 with the 1 ohm coil (0.6 was too cool of a vape and feels underpowered) and the SMOK Infinix device. Flavorwise its fairly decent. I don't expect much from them. Just a taste so that I know I'm not vaping plain VG/PG and Nic salts.


----------



## Daniel

daniel craig said:


> Just curious, which pod devices have you tried and what didn't you like about them?
> 
> For me, I hated the ramp up on some and the 'underpower' on others. I find most pod devices to hit weaker than I prefer. So far, the only pod device that I've tried that hit hard is the Aspire breeze 2 with the 1 ohm coil (0.6 was too cool of a vape and feels underpowered) and the SMOK Infinix device. Flavorwise its fairly decent. I don't expect much from them. Just a taste so that I know I'm not vaping plain VG/PG and Nic salts.



Quite a few actually  to me it's kind of lost as I don't have those cravings anymore (can go a whole day without vaping say whaaaat??!!!) but below is my best take on what I have tried...

Smok Rolo Badge - nice looking device but the travel from the coil to the mouth piece just too short coughed every time I took a drag

Vapresso Aurora Kit - just silly vape kit shaped in the form of a Zippo lol good MTL draw but just clumsy

Exceed Edge - probably the best of the bunch not too bad a throat hit but smooth.looks too much like an adult toy 

Asvape Defender - coolest looking but man its angry and not geared for nic salts at all

Joytech Penguin - same as above no idea why you would use a 0.2ohm coil in a pod device....

Jwell LA Carte - the best of the bunch 2A charging looks the business and best flavour of the lot. And if you have the patience rebuild able...

Twisp Cue - besides the La Carte probaly the best little device of the lot. Not the best flavor by any means but available everywhere. The SA version of the Juul...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## daniel craig

Daniel said:


> Quite a few actually  to me it's kind of lost as I don't have those cravings anymore (can go a whole day without vaping say whaaaat??!!!) but below is my best take on what I have tried...
> 
> Smok Rolo Badge - nice looking device but the travel from the coil to the mouth piece just too short coughed every time I took a drag
> 
> Vapresso Aurora Kit - just silly vape kit shaped in the form of a Zippo lol good MTL draw but just clumsy
> 
> Exceed Edge - probably the best of the bunch not too bad a throat hit but smooth.looks too much like an adult toy
> 
> Asvape Defender - coolest looking but man its angry and not geared for nic salts at all
> 
> Joytech Penguin - same as above no idea why you would use a 0.2ohm coil in a pod device....
> 
> Jwell LA Carte - the best of the bunch 2A charging looks the business and best flavour of the lot. And if you have the patience rebuild able...
> 
> Twisp Cue - besides the La Carte probaly the best little device of the lot. Not the best flavor by any means but available everywhere. The SA version of the Juul...



Looks like I need to add a LA Carte to my collection at some point. Where did you get it from?

I agree with all your statements above. The low resistance coil on a pod device is ridiculous. It basically defeats the whole point of a pod device. I do have the Rolo badge. I find that the Rolo has a slight ramp up compared to the infinix.


----------



## Daniel

daniel craig said:


> Looks like I need to add a LA Carte to my collection at some point. Where did you get it from?
> 
> I agree with all your statements above. The low resistance coil on a pod device is ridiculous. It basically defeats the whole point of a pod device. I do have the Rolo badge. I find that the Rolo has a slight ramp up compared to the infinix.


Think Vape away stocks it...

Slight ramp up??!!! Lol its like waiting for Eskom to come back online......

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Comrad Juju

daniel craig said:


> Looks like I need to add a LA Carte to my collection at some point. Where did you get it from?
> 
> I agree with all your statements above. The low resistance coil on a pod device is ridiculous. It basically defeats the whole point of a pod device. I do have the Rolo badge. I find that the Rolo has a slight ramp up compared to the infinix.



La Carte is good but breeze 2 is king.

La carte is only good if you like draw fire above pushing a button like the breeze 2


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel

Comrad Juju said:


> La Carte is good but breeze 2 is king.
> 
> La carte is only good if you like draw fire above pushing a button like the breeze 2
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


But you can rebuild the La Carte pods...if you are so inclined....

Need to try the Breeze....
la Carte is a ***** to fill no air escape....


----------



## daniel craig

Daniel said:


> Think Vape away stocks it...
> 
> Slight ramp up??!!! Lol its like waiting for Eskom to come back online......


Yeah it's like that  That's the reason I don't use it much now. I also experienced some spit back so it was quite the hassle carrying it around.

I like the infinix and breeze. I just need to load it with 50mg salts and then I'll be good. These devices I use for travelling around because of their size and lack of vapor production. As long as a pod system doesn't give a cool/low powered vape, dry hits, long ramp up or spit back, I consider it a win. I also take into account consumables. I would hate to own a pod system and know that a few pods cost more than my whole device.


----------



## daniel craig

Comrad Juju said:


> La Carte is good but breeze 2 is king.
> 
> La carte is only good if you like draw fire above pushing a button like the breeze 2
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah I've heard from many people that nothing beats the Breeze 2 and I agree with this so far. It hasn't given me a single issue so far.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel

daniel craig said:


> Yeah it's like that  That's the reason I don't use it much now. I also experienced some spit back so it was quite the hassle carrying it around.
> 
> I like the infinix and breeze. I just need to load it with 50mg salts and then I'll be good. These devices I use for travelling around because of their size and lack of vapor production. As long as a pod system doesn't give a cool/low powered vape, dry hits, long ramp up or spit back, I consider it a win. I also take into account consumables. I would hate to own a pod system and know that a few pods cost more than my whole device.


Think you just forced my hand at doing a La Carte review and pod rebuild tutorial

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Comrad Juju

Daniel said:


> But you can rebuild the La Carte pods...if you are so inclined....
> 
> Need to try the Breeze....
> la Carte is a ***** to fill no air escape....



Honestly it is a perk but I’m lazy 

One of the main reasons why I use a Dvarw rta as a rewick takes 2 min max.

For my the flavor on the breeze is really good for pod device and I own quite a few pod. The la cart is quite muted for me but still okay Vs other draw fire mods.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daniel craig

Daniel said:


> Think you just forced my hand at doing a La Carte review and pod rebuild tutorial


A rebuildable pod device is something I'd love to see in the market. On the breeze 2 you can possibly rebuild it but that's not for me. It's quite a task to rebuild a vertical coil like that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel

daniel craig said:


> A rebuildable pod device is something I'd love to see in the market. On the breeze 2 you can possibly rebuild it but that's not for me. It's quite a task to rebuild a vertical coil like that.


Lol that would defeat the whole marketing drive for pods...might just as well go rba then... Oh wait Merlin Mini with high ohm build done....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Comrad Juju

daniel craig said:


> A rebuildable pod device is something I'd love to see in the market. On the breeze 2 you can possibly rebuild it but that's not for me. It's quite a task to rebuild a vertical coil like that.



Will it really catch on as pods are mainly marketed at the beginners and not really at us doing it as hobby .

Something also to keep an eye out for will be the innoken pod device. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig

Daniel said:


> Lol that would defeat the whole marketing drive for pods...might just as well go rba then... Oh wait Merlin Mini with high ohm build done....


Yeah that's why no company would launch a rebuildable pod device. I have all the Merlin's from the very 1st one till the latest Merlin MTL. I like MTL with high nic. If the nic content isn't high, then I prefer VM Red Pill 6mg on the Savour MTL in restricted lung hit mode.

It's quite difficult to find high strength juices nowadays. Even 6mg is starting to become scarce. I've seen juice lines dropping the strengths from 0, 3 and 6mg to 0, 2 and 4mg.


----------



## daniel craig

Comrad Juju said:


> Will it really catch on as pods are mainly marketed at the beginners and not really at us doing it as hobby .
> 
> Something also to keep an eye out for will be the innoken pod device.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The innokin EQ?


----------



## Comrad Juju

daniel craig said:


> The innokin EQ?



Jip, like the filling on it. 

Sounds like the flavor is good 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig

Comrad Juju said:


> Jip, like the filling on it.
> 
> Sounds like the flavor is good
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm just hoping it isn't a weak/cool vape. I like these pod systems to kick and have some life to them. I know the Vaporesso Nexus was a underpowered kind of vape and I didn't like it at all.


----------



## Comrad Juju

daniel craig said:


> I'm just hoping it isn't a weak/cool vape. I like these pod systems to kick and have some life to them. I know the Vaporesso Nexus was a underpowered kind of vape and I didn't like it at all.



The best kicking one I have had is again breeze 2

Hardest kick was mi pod but it was spitting and it just wasn’t an enjoyable Vape for me at all. But it kick immediately 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig

Comrad Juju said:


> The best kicking one I have had is again breeze 2
> 
> Hardest kick was mi pod but it was spitting and it just wasn’t an enjoyable Vape for me at all. But it kick immediately
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mi-Pod replacement pods are hard to find and also a bit more pricey. The breeze 2 is a nice balance. Cheap coils, good power and nice flavor. I use the 1 ohm coils only in mine and its working great.

I've seen a deal at Vape Shop, 2 bottles of BLVK Unicorn Salts (30ml) for R299. Quite a bargain.


----------



## Comrad Juju

daniel craig said:


> Mi-Pod replacement pods are hard to find and also a bit more pricey. The breeze 2 is a nice balance. Cheap coils, good power and nice flavor. I use the 1 ohm coils only in mine and its working great.
> 
> I've seen a deal at Vape Shop, 2 bottles of BLVK Unicorn Salts (30ml) for R299. Quite a bargain.



Mi pod is a hyped POS

Got mine from the uk before it was announced this side. Really dissenting for me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Daniel

New review up....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Daniel

New review up of the Dvarw DL with Steam Tuners Nano tank , if you on the fence about this RTA just bite the bullet , hell get the damn Clone  if you must but you need one in your life ......

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Daniel

First impressions of the Galaxies MTL BF RDTA (thx again for putting me on this @Andre ) ..... and a quick juice review ....

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Daniel

My take on the Intake  , and yes the inside airflow jobbie was supposed to spin like that it seems

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Daniel

Daniel said:


> First impressions of the Galaxies MTL BF RDTA (thx again for putting me on this @Andre ) ..... and a quick juice review ....



@Bulldog may I ask why the dislike?


----------



## Bulldog

My apologies @Daniel  was checking your Intake first impression on my phone, must have somehow pushed the dislike. Don't let @Tashy see this as she will be able to get her own back

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Daniel

Not sure what went wrong , upload did not stick , but here's my Lazy Sunday review of the Recurve .... bit late to the party but here you go ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel

Been toying with an idea...

What if I do a 'meet the forumite' interview type video, get some random forum member on and talk kak and whatever. I know some of you are camera shy but wouldn't it be great meeting the face behind the comments?

Got my eye on you @Silver .....

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Daniel said:


> Been toying with an idea...
> 
> What if I do a 'meet the forumite' interview type video, get some random forum member on and talk kak and whatever. I know some of you are camera shy but wouldn't it be great meeting the face behind the comments?
> 
> Got my eye on you @Silver .....



I think it's a great idea @Daniel !

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Adephi

Daniel said:


> Been toying with an idea...
> 
> What if I do a 'meet the forumite' interview type video, get some random forum member on and talk kak and whatever. I know some of you are camera shy but wouldn't it be great meeting the face behind the comments?
> 
> Got my eye on you @Silver .....



Nothing like some dutch courage to get the camera shyness away.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel

Adephi said:


> Nothing like some dutch courage to get the camera shyness away.


Yes beers will be enjoyed... Which leads me to another thought maybe some beer tasting might be appropriate?


----------



## GerritVisagie

Daniel said:


> Yes beers will be enjoyed... Which leads me to another thought maybe some beer tasting might be appropriate?



Yes! Pair some good ol ZA beers with some local juices! Love the idea. 
Every now and then, do a craft beer for us craft fans as well. 
Thanx Danie, Danielle, Daniel. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Daniel

GerritVisagie said:


> Yes! Pair some good ol ZA beers with some local juices! Love the idea.
> Every now and then, do a craft beer for us craft fans as well.
> Thanx Danie, Danielle, Daniel.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can be your Danielle but no there will be no 'craft beer' only Castle cause that is real beer...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Daniel

It's been a while but here is my first try at the whole build tutorial and wicking thing ...... sorry for the swearing

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Daniel

Aaaand another one it's Xmas in Oct

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Daniel

Next up the DAWG RTA hit that like button if you'd like to see a wick/build tutorial 20 likes and it's happening

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Daniel said:


> Aaaand another one it's Xmas in Oct




Thanks for the video @Daniel and for showing us this pod!
Looks great!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Daniel

Silver said:


> Thanks for the video @Daniel and for showing us this pod!
> Looks great!


Your welcome this really is the end game for pods for me.....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ARYANTO

Daniel said:


> It's been a while but here is my first try at the whole build tutorial and wicking thing ...... sorry for the swearing



Daniel , giving you an A for effort !!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Daniel

So I did a rebuild on the TVP FP RTA as I felt I needed to. That's why you always need to give something a second go....the beer did help though

If a slightly inebriated bru can build this what was that other reviewers excuse lol (and yes he was very quick to comment on my first rant video go figure....) 

As always don't be a doos be lekker cheers brus and brudettes!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Daniel

DAWG RTA Review up

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel

Daniel said:


> DAWG RTA Review up




Ok not sure what happened but the video and sound is all in its moer will re upload tomorrow....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel

Quick review of the Dead Rabbit RTA

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KZOR

Daniel said:


> Not trying to stir up anyhting or cause 'drama' but what are your thoughts around it?


I think alot of people would benefit from videos like that. Not sure why you go about it in such a apologetic way ....... if you want to do it then go ahead and if anyone has a problem with it then they just need to refrain from watching. 
No matter what the moral standing is regarding clones there will always be a huge market for them as many vapers are under financial strain and if your videos provide them with a cheaper alternative and the main aim is to stay off the bad habit then i don't see why you should not continue with this venture.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4 | Winner 7 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Daniel

KZOR said:


> I think alot of people would benefit from videos like that. Not sure why you go about it in such a apologetic way ....... if you want to do it then go ahead and if anyone has a problem with it then they just need to refrain from watching.
> No matter what the moral standing is regarding clones there will always be a huge market for them as many vapers are under financial strain and if your videos provide them with a cheaper alternative and the main aim is to stay off the bad habit then i don't see why you should not continue with this venture.



Thanks uncle. Just added the disclaimer to avoid any flame or rant fests think you know me well enough.... Wasn't apologetic

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168

I don't know @Daniel personally, But he doesn't strike me as the apologetic type. More like the "Oh, I ate your last slice of pizza? Well then you shouldn't have been eating it in front of me  " type... 

Keep the reviews coming @Daniel . I for one would love Auth vs Clone reviews.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## CaliGuy

I’d be interested in Authentic vs. Clone reviews. Ethics and build quility aside, is 1:1 just that or do the clones miss the mark on performance, airflow and flavour.

If only we had clone juice too 
Or 10ml samples, wasted more money on juice then hardware.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## haruspex

Daniel said:


> Been toying with an idea and before you bring out the pitch forks....
> 
> Would like to do a series of Clone vs Auth reviews more to curb my own curiosity than anything else. Barring build quality and the moral questions around cloning I want to genuinely see if the Auth provides a better vape experience as a Clone. And it will be a blind test same build same cotton same juice everything.....
> 
> Not trying to stir up anyhting or cause 'drama' but what are your thoughts around it? Bear in mind I don't condone cloning but there are some vapers that truly can't afford the prices of HE devices but want to experience what it's all about.....



I for one would love to see these reviews!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CaliGuy

@Daniel I have subscribed to your channel and started watching your reviews, oh boy you can talk a lot of kak! But in a good way, informative, funny and truely South African which is a refreshing change of pace from listening to the Yanks and there egos

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Daniel

CaliGuy said:


> @Daniel I have subscribed to your channel and started watching your reviews, oh boy you can talk a lot of kak! But in a good way, informative, funny and truely South African which is a refreshing change of pace from listening to the Yanks and there egos



haha jaaaaaa bruuuuu I do talk a lot ..... and use the word obviously too much  

Thanks for subscribing , content is a bit scarce but I'm trying to get more videos up just tough juggling life and work and everything else ....

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Daniel

OK so let's start this my Top 3 RTAs of 2018 .....

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Daniel

Trying something different did a live with uncle @Rob Fisher tonight on Instagram go check it out we talk about his new initiative....

Comment down below if you want to see more of these types of discussions. Maybe next time well talk a bit more k@k 

Instagram.com/thevapingbru

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Daniel

BioHAZarD said:


> you are stopping your reviews  can it be true .... oh do say so



grapgat  , and I don't really do reviews well been trying to lately ..... let's just say I've seen the Light and the errors of my ways  .....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## jm10

BioHAZarD said:


> took u long enough... don't wanna upset those all powerful vendors now eh.



We will win them over one man at a time, we should start an organisation....maybe call it illuminati inc


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Daniel

jm10 said:


> We will win them over one man at a time, we should start an organisation....maybe call it illuminati inc
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha not sure what you guys are on about...


----------



## jm10

Daniel said:


> Haha not sure what you guys are on about...



Ok just re read, your talking about the clone wars 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jm10

BioHAZarD said:


> its not



Hahahaha just fell of my chair


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Daniel

BioHAZarD said:


> is that only available via instagram?



yes and only live for 24hrs .....

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## jm10

BioHAZarD said:


> is that only available via instagram?



Thought instagram was for duck face selfies


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Hakhan

are you going to pif all the clones you have?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## spiv

Hakhan said:


> are you going to pif all the clones you have?



Dibs

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Adephi

Now I have to google instagram and figure out how it works.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Daniel

Adephi said:


> Now I have to google instagram and figure out how it works.



LOL , actually quite easy if uncle @Rob Fisher can get the hang of it anyone can ;P

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Daniel

OH , go check out our live stream and first look on uncle Rob's IG : www.instagram.com/robfishersa

You need to follow him to see his live videos .....


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

So you doing #pleasecallme Instagram reviews now?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Daniel

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> So you doing #pleasecallme Instagram reviews now?



No not really was just a quick look at the new squonker from Vapresso .... forum thread here : 

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/revenant-vape-x-tvl-delta-100w-squonk-kit-with-reload-rda.t55238/


----------



## Daniel

I quite like this IG platform , no fiddling with cameras and kak just bish bang boom and you live ....

Who would you like me to go live with next on IG ? 

Remember to follow me TVB and turn post notifications on to be notified of any live feeds going up :

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Daniel said:


> I
> 
> Who would you like me to go live with next on IG ?
> :
> 
> View attachment 151792



Casper de Vries

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## incredible_hullk

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Casper de Vries


Oh Nataniel...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Daniel

incredible_hullk said:


> Oh Nataniel...


Clowns....

Was thinking either
@Silver - forum legend and I'd like to hear his story about how he started vaping and the forum
Or maybe one of the juice vendors?
Or @Chanelr cause she said pls 

Come let's get some proper ideas guys....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

Definitely @Silver ... he is such an unknown legend ... wud love to hear the story

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Chanelr

Lol I will play Simon.
Thats a no from me  (for now)

I totally agree an interview with @Silver will be double mega epic


----------



## Chanelr

I would also maybe suggest Nicola from @Vaper's Publication (cos us girls just rock) and its hard to get a magazine started in the vaping industry.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Vaper's Publication

Lol Chanel don't get me involved, I'm too bang for cameras..

Get Silver on for definite!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Daniel

Ok so it's settled then @Silver will be my next victim...stay tuned follow turn post notifications on IG thevapingbru

Edit : ok seems we need to do Facebook live rather will try and copy to my YT channel also for later viewing as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chanelr

Daniel said:


> Ok so it's settled then @Silver will be my next victim...stay tuned follow turn post notifications on IG thevapingbru
> 
> Edit : ok seems we need to do Facebook live rather will try and copy to my YT channel also for later viewing as well.


Awesome


----------



## Daniel

Chanelr said:


> Awesome


Well let me first get confirmation from the man himself lol kind of jumping the gun but hey no pressure @Silver

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel

New review up on the Monark Resurgence Mech Squonker .....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vilaishima

Daniel said:


> New review up on the Monark Resurgence Mech Squonker .....



Liked your review. Nice and informal. 

What I don't understand is that even though it is cheaper than many others I still don't understand how it could cost R1600. There really is not much in it. The 510 would be the priciest component and in bulk should still be relatively cheap.

I have a Stentorian Ram and don't understand why it has to cost R1k+

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## incredible_hullk

Vilaishima said:


> Liked your review. Nice and informal.
> 
> What I don't understand is that even though it is cheaper than many others I still don't understand how it could cost R1600. There really is not much in it. The 510 would be the priciest component and in bulk should still be relatively cheap.
> 
> I have a Stentorian Ram and don't understand why it has to cost R1k+


Agree @Vilaishima ... it’s like half a mod at full price

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## jm10

Vilaishima said:


> Liked your review. Nice and informal.
> 
> What I don't understand is that even though it is cheaper than many others I still don't understand how it could cost R1600. There really is not much in it. The 510 would be the priciest component and in bulk should still be relatively cheap.
> 
> I have a Stentorian Ram and don't understand why it has to cost R1k+



Look i have one and can tell you first had that if you wanna get it dont equate the price to value for money cause you will be disappointed.

The thing that you need to understand is brand, they have a following so they cannot be seen to sell “cheap” mods.

Second thing is RND, allot of people will argue here but you cannot know the RND cost unless your in the circle.

Quality wise (honest truth) its crap. My colour is already faded pretty fast, the 510 is crap quality, silver plating is some sub standard stuff. 

But at the end of the day you are buying a name and brand. 

I still use mine every other day cause it looks good and works well. Am i happy i bought it, yes i like the brand, will i recommend NO 

@BioHAZarD your input? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Daniel

Thanks for the positive feedback. I think the big thing for me is the local support yes the mod is not perfect but I'd rather buy a mod that I know has local support than a 5K+ mod which if you have issues it's shipping back and forth. At the end of the day its what you want to pay vs what you get....


----------



## jm10

Daniel said:


> Thanks for the positive feedback. I think the big thing for me is the local support yes the mod is not perfect but I'd rather buy a mod that I know has local support than a 5K+ mod which if you have issues it's shipping back and forth. At the end of the day its what you want to pay vs what you get....



That is a blanket statement, i have been waiting from the 30th of August 2018 for a replacement monark from them. I whatsapp them allot and spoke to one of the owners and I’m lied to continuously. They were honestly on the ball in the beginning because of Hugo and Craig who contacted them and told them to sort me out.

Iv just decided to write it of as school fees. 

I could get it sorted through Sirs but Monark took responsibility of the situation so it lies with them.

Look ill still buy monark stuff because i like the looks of the mods, just got issues when them because of the lies. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

jm10 said:


> Look i have one and can tell you first had that if you wanna get it dont equate the price to value for money cause you will be disappointed.
> 
> The thing that you need to understand is brand, they have a following so they cannot be seen to sell “cheap” mods.
> 
> Second thing is RND, allot of people will argue here but you cannot know the RND cost unless your in the circle.
> 
> Quality wise (honest truth) its crap. My colour is already faded pretty fast, the 510 is crap quality, silver plating is some sub standard stuff.
> 
> But at the end of the day you are buying a name and brand.
> 
> I still use mine every other day cause it looks good and works well. Am i happy i bought it, yes i like the brand, will i recommend NO
> 
> @BioHAZarD your input?
> 
> Is it not dangerous with battery exposed ... that freaks me out
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BioHAZarD

incredible_hullk said:


> Agree @Vilaishima ... it’s like half a mod at full price


More like 25%

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jm10

Look with a mech your always extra careful before you even start, this mod i would say is a hand mod, it should never leave your hand when in use or battery installed. I drive a bit so it would always be in my hand because its so small. 

The battery exposed is also a good thing cause if you get venting you can quickly pull and fling plus iv never had any issues. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Vilaishima said:


> Liked your review. Nice and informal.
> 
> What I don't understand is that even though it is cheaper than many others I still don't understand how it could cost R1600. There really is not much in it. The 510 would be the priciest component and in bulk should still be relatively cheap.
> 
> I have a Stentorian Ram and don't understand why it has to cost R1k+


I stick to my original cost estimate. R850 at most.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

But let me not post here 2 much before I get rapped on the fingers again.


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

What concerns me more is why an old man has a half naked doll on his desk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Vilaishima

I don't know them at all and have not


BioHAZarD said:


> But let me not post here 2 much before I get rapped on the fingers again.


The big question is what does Martin think about it...

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Vilaishima said:


> I don't know them at all and have not
> 
> The big question is what does Martin think about it...


who cares what he thinks

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Daniel

Testing out the Delta Squonk kit by T.V.L and Revenant manufactured by Vapresso...lots of innovation going on here which is always a good thing. It's a heavy bugger though...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel

Howzit! Finally after a bit of a hiatus I am back with my first review of 2019 .... The Delta Squonk , best squonker of 2018/2019 IMHO .....

Reactions: Like 4 | Dislike 1


----------



## Comrad Juju

Daniel said:


> Testing out the Delta Squonk kit by T.V.L and Revenant manufactured by Vapresso...lots of innovation going on here which is always a good thing. It's a heavy bugger though...
> 
> View attachment 152189



That color 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Daniel

Comrad Juju said:


> That color



Seems there are other colors available now .... only one seemingly OK seems the black and red ....


----------



## Comrad Juju

Daniel said:


> Seems there are other colors available now .... only one seemingly OK seems the black and red ....



I think the rainbow went to all the reviewers.

Grimm also said it’s pretty solid mod but the color isn’t the best so they sent him the black and red afterwards 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vilaishima

Something like a plain or textured black or even black and silver would look so much better.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Best part of review was 2:12 to 2:38
I feel cheated out my data, almost never saw the mod, nothing really explained. How does it work, does it have a pump that pumps the juice, or a meganism that pushes the bottle? If pump, , can it perform the same with max vg juice and 50/50 juice? If mod is not used a few days and juice dry inside pump, will it still work?
Feels like someone told me of the best braai of 2018 but did not tell me how it works. Surely being heavy, big and butt ugly cant make it the best of 2018

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

@Jean claude Vaaldamme .If you need more info on the Delta take a look at this review.

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/revenant-...quonk-kit-with-reload-rda.t56262/#post-748398

I personally place the "look" of the mod very low down on my list of priorities. I go with function over form every time.

I have no need for a reviewer to tell me what the mod or atty looks like. I can judge that for myself in the video or from pictures. I need to be told everything else.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Daniel

Thanks for the feedback ..... I will try and make my videos more informative going forward.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Best part of review was 2:12 to 2:38
> I feel cheated out my data, almost never saw the mod, nothing really explained. How does it work, does it have a pump that pumps the juice, or a meganism that pushes the bottle? If pump, , can it perform the same with max vg juice and 50/50 juice? If mod is not used a few days and juice dry inside pump, will it still work?
> Feels like someone told me of the best braai of 2018 but did not tell me how it works. Surely being heavy, big and butt ugly cant make it the best of 2018



This was a loan device , so I wasn't going to take it apart to show the inner workings. There are plenty other reviewers like DJLsb that are far better at explaining the inner workings of devices. As far as I could tell (with my limited technical knowledge) , it seems to be a gasket system that relies on negative pressure created inside the squonk bottle , which in turn pushes the juice up through the squonk tube and into the RDA. Think of it like those silicone guns you get , where you have a push rod at the end and a canister filled with silicone..... only one way for the silicone to go .... 
Juice I was using was a 70/30 juice so I'm sure it will perform well with most high VG juices.
I'm not sure what you mean by "dry" juice ? When left standing , and then used after a few days I found no issues except maybe a slight alteration in flavour of the residue juice in the tube mechanism , but a few pumps and it's fine again.

Reactions: Like 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Thanks, no I thought that maybe it has some sort of water pump thingy, and if juice get dry insde the pump it can lock/seize.


----------



## Daniel

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Thanks, no I thought that maybe it has some sort of water pump thingy, and if juice get dry insde the pump it can lock/seize.



From what I could deduce it's a pure mechanical pump system , so no electronic "mini pump system"  

And sorry for wasting your data ;P , hope this makes up for it ......

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Daniel

Been quiet but hopefully next up for review the new @Twisp Tyko AIO kit. Gooi daai klokkie op my channel dan sal jy sien wats wat

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Daniel

Sorry for the lack of content , took a break .... but here is a review of the Twisp Tyko AIO kit :

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel

After a long hiatus here is the review of the Twisp Cliq with a quick comparison to the Cue as some asked for it ….

Reactions: Like 1


----------

